# Ăn gì để làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da?



## MoonLight (14/5/18)

Với phái đẹp, chăm sóc da là việc rất quan trọng, vì những nếp nhăn, da xỉn màu vì lão hóa sẽ khiến họ kém xinh đẹp. Hãy chọn những thực phẩm dưới đây để luôn trẻ đẹp.

*Ăn bơ để ngăn ngừa việc hình thành nếp nhăn trên da*
Bơ chứa một hàm lượng axit béo omega-3 trong bơ có thể giữ cho làn da của bạn được dưỡng ẩm và không có nếp nhăn. Các acid linoleic trong bơ có thể nuôi dưỡng các tế bào da và ngăn ngừa thoái hóa sớm.




_Da căng mịn, mờ nếp nhăn nhờ bổ sung những thực phẩm này (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Ăn quả mọng để chăm sóc làn da*
Quả mọng là cách gọi chung của những loại trái cây hay hoa quả loại nhỏ, trong thành phần thịt có chứa nhiều nước. Quả có kích thước nhỏ, da thường bóng, căng tròn, có hoặc không có hạt.

Thường các loại quả mọng thường có nhiều trái gắn liền với một cùi và dính liền thành chùm. Một số loại quả mọng có thể kể tới như nho, mận, cherry, mâm xôi,...

Dù có hình dáng, màu sắc thế nào, quả mọng cũng rất giàu chất chống oxy hóa, giúp chống lại các gốc, phân tử tự do có khả năng phá hủy tế bào và gây ra các bệnh viêm mạn tính.

*Khoai lang giúp duy trì làn da tươi trẻ, mềm mại*
Khoai lang giàu beta-carotene, chất sẽ chuyển hóa thành vitamin A trong cơ thể, có khả năng phục hồi độ đàn hồi của da, tăng cường luân chuyển tế bào da, và duy trì làn da tươi trẻ, mềm mại.

*Sữa chua*
Cho dù bạn ăn một ly sữa chua mỗi ngày hoặc ăn cơm, cả hai dạng probiotic này đều có ích nếu bạn muốn làm chậm quá trình lão hóa một cách tự nhiên, vì chúng chứa canxi có thể củng cố xương và tế bào da giữ cho bạn trông trẻ trung hơn trong một thời gian dài hơn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_


----------

